# Most/Least likeable guys in peloton?



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nominations:

Most likeable:
Viatcheslav Ekimov
Jens Voigt
Stu O'Grady
Magnus Backstedt
Tom Boonen
Eric Zabel

Least likeable:
Robbie McEwen
Gilberto Simoni
Andreas Kloden

???


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Most:

Jens Voigt
Floyd Landis
Chechu Rubiera
Savoldelli

Least:

Simoni
Kloden
Ullrich
Valverde
Beloki


----------



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

Having not met or spent time with any pro cyclists, my opinion may be an unfair assessment of their true personalities; molded strictly by my perceptions based on what might or might not be accurate from TV & magazine interviews, racing, etc. 

That being said, mine are:

Least likeable:

1. Robbie McEwen (without a doubt - just seems so obnoxious, a real pr!%k)) - but a very talented sprinter
2. Gilberto Simoni (distant second)

Most likeable:

1. Cadel Evans
2. Floyd Landis
3. Eric Zabel
4. Pietro Caucchioli
5. Alexander Vinokourov
6. Tom Boonen


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Poor old Robbie - Everyone seems to hate him.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Lance is probably a bigger pr*ck in real life but he is much more diplomatic with the media compared to Robbie and the tenacity does help people win races. 



Trevor! said:


> Poor old Robbie - Everyone seems to hate him.


----------



## JohnnyCat (Jan 22, 2004)

*Do I like Jerks?*

Favorite Sprinter: McEwen
Favorite GC: Kloden

Most:  Ullrich, Basso, Landis, Vino
Least: Simoni- makes bogus claims and whines

Armstrong to me is pretty intense for my liking. His focus on cancer comes from the right place but he appears to look for every opportunity to discredit/ disagree with someone's analysis when being interviewed. One would say the sky is blue, and he would say it is a hue from the turquoise family with an overtone of teal. He has a big problem with always having to be right.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Favorite rider overall: Ekimov, no matter what he is a professional. 
Favorite rider for the sport: Sandy Casar. He is a fans rider, he will sign autographs until everyone who wants one has one. Even after he left FDJ, he still attended their fan club events to spend time with the people who cheer him on. He knows that he is fortunate to do what he loves for a living and never forgets it. 
Favorite retired rider: Gianni Bugno. 

Least favorite: Malcolm Elliot. I had the misfortune to ride a crit with him in the 90's when he was with Chevy/LA Sheriffs. What a whiny b*tch. Craven and Copeland were off the front about to lap us and all he could do was complain about his team. Didn't even block or chase down flyers. 

Least favorite who grew on me late in his career: Laurant Fignon. In his final years riding for Gatorade, I was so happy to see him win a stage in the TDF on a long break.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

*classic*

Boonen vs. McEwen!

I LOVE it!


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

My Nominations:

Most likeable (i''ll take two of yours and add one)

Jens Voigt

Eric Zabel

Chechu Ruberia

Least likeable: (i'll add a few more)

Robbie McEwen

Gilberto Simoni

Andreas Kloden

Bettini - if he was a soccer player then he'd be a notorious diver

Cadel Evans - thick as a stump, and the whiniest voice ever


----------



## Shockee (Feb 12, 2004)

I really haven't a clue having never met any of them. It's like the golf scene: US white male fans love Mickelson, but his fellow PGA players despise him.

I got a kick out of Jens Voight's cheerful-child manner in the documentary Overcoming. I understand Zabel is very personable.

McEwen acts up in public, but not a badly behaved as Lemond or young Lance years ago, IMHO. Still, I really like these guys also for what they do, I just wouldn't sit down to hoist a beer with them.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Trevor! said:


> Poor old Robbie - Everyone seems to hate him.



Not me.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*I never like high school and the high school mentality...*

I'm not so into this whole popularity contest thing. I don't follow cycling to shop for a wife. That being said I fine the dislike for Bettini to be a bit odd. He's great cyclist and I know from experience that he's a nice person. Yes he has muffed a few finishes but to make a negative judgement of the man based that is just plain old superficial.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> Most:
> 
> Jens Voigt
> Floyd Landis
> ...



Putting Ullrich on the least likable list?? Ullrich has been accused by some as being 'too nice of a guy'... and there are always photos of him smiling and joking around with other riders...other than this doping BS he's been known to act really respectful and sportsmanlike as well, so i don't see how he could be seen as not likable.

I hear that Landis is a great guy in person.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

Im from AUS and i can't stand cadel. He did an interview in a magazine a while back and he just came across as someone only doing it for the money. He even went to the extremes of saying that cycling was his job and that he only did it beacuse he was good at it. I can't remember it exactly or the magazine it was in, so don't hold me to it, but since then he's just come across as obnoxious to me.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

My most likeable would have to be M Rogers though, he just seems like a really nice guy to me.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Bryn said:


> Im from AUS and i can't stand cadel. He did an interview in a magazine a while back and he just came across as someone only doing it for the money. He even went to the extremes of saying that cycling was his job and that he only did it beacuse he was good at it. I can't remember it exactly or the magazine it was in, so don't hold me to it, but since then he's just come across as obnoxious to me.


I bet you would be surprised how many riders in the peloton have that exact same attitude. The simple fact is they may have got into cycling because they liked it, but at the level they are at, it's a job and they treat it as such. Most of them don't go on and on about components, frame materials, etc. The bike is a tool, they ride what they are given and that's that.

Show me any professional athlete that isn't in it for the money. Name a sport, any sport. 

The question is are they nice guys, aside from the fact that they are pro's?


----------



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Im from AUS and i can't stand cadel. He did an interview in a magazine a while back and he just came across as someone only doing it for the money. He even went to the extremes of saying that cycling was his job and that he only did it beacuse he was good at it. I can't remember it exactly or the magazine it was in, so don't hold me to it, but since then he's just come across as obnoxious to me.


Wow, sorry to hear that.


----------



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

elviento said:


> Lance is probably a bigger pr*ck in real life but he is much more diplomatic with the media compared to Robbie and the tenacity does help people win races.


That may well be true. I've often wondered if LA has any true friends, or just people he's currently using. The book, "LA's War", paints that kind of picture of Lance. Before Heras left the team, Lance loved him, praised him left, right, & sideways, acknowledged his skills, "a really special talent" & the keystone of LA's 2002 win. But a few days after he left the team, Heras was referred to as Roberto Who?


----------



## LukeVelo (Jun 26, 2006)

After watching "Hell on Wheels" I think Zabel is the nicest, warmest guy out in the peloton. He's always smiling.

Liking for just plain liking and a probably a fun guy to grab a beer, or two, or three with, Ullrich

Liking for cool factor, Boonen.

Liking for envy, Lance - although I hear first hand he's very full of himself.

Liking because I want to get to know him better so I can bang his sister, Basso.

Liking for honesty, Millar.

Liking for making a race more interesting, McEwen.

Roger Hammond seems like a good bloke too.

Dislikes:

Whining toddler, Simoni.
Lying little punk, Hamilton.
Dumbass who thinks he's a smartass, Dave Z.
Riis needs to get laid.
Johan needs to get that smirk off his face.
Bobke needs to get his nose out of Lance's ass
And for whatever reason, even though I'm sure he's a good guy, Hincape, he just seems like a goof.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't know, I really like Dave Zee...a lot. Despite his sense of humor he actually strikes me as being very smart. Other than him, I really like Tom Boonen, Hincapie, Basso (before the Operación Puerta stuff), Landis, Tom Danielson, and a bunch of other dudes.

The ones I don't like are pretty much limited to Bobby Julich or anyone who incessantly talks sh*t about other teams/riders.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

*Poor Robbie*

Is it McEwens race behaviour or personality (or both), that have led many to vote him as least likeable? From what I see it, Robbie is strong, focused, and often tactically superior, despite a size disadvantage. He pushes the boundary (sometimes too far) but thats his job - to put his sponsors logo at the centre of the finish photo.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

*Poor Robbie*

Sorry, double post...


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

cityeast said:


> Is it McEwens race behaviour or personality (or both)


I'd say both. But no one can deny that the guy is fast. He has what, 3 stage wins now? All of them pretty clean sprints on his part too unlike in previous Tours.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Most likeable:
Voigt, stand up guy, professional, and nice into the bargain.
Zabel, another stand up professional. I'd really love to see him get that last TdF victory.
Ullrich, takes heat from everybody, never returns fire, never makes excuses, and seems like a very nice guy.
Ekimov, I don't know how nice he is, but what a professional and what a rider.
Magnus seems like a good guy.

Least likeable: McEwen, terrific whinger, never, never admits he did anything wrong, and starts every denial of wrongdoing with the lie, "I'm the first guy to admit when I'm wrong . . . ." But man is he good.

I like Bettini as a rider, but no one makes more excuses or worse excuses when he doesn't win. 

As for Millar, OK, after he got caught with the goods, he admitted he had doped, but only on two measly occasions, which I expect was untrue. And now that he's back, I've read where he claims he can be a better rider without doping, which is also probably untrue. So I'm not ready to give him extra points for honesty just yet.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

cityeast said:


> Is it McEwens race behaviour or personality (or both), that have led many to vote him as least likeable? From what I see it, Robbie is strong, focused, and often tactically superior, despite a size disadvantage. He pushes the boundary (sometimes too far) but thats his job - to put his sponsors logo at the centre of the finish photo.



I just don't see why so many people dislike McEwen. He's a great sprinter, period. Perhaps this dislike says more about the those who dislike him than McEwen. People complain that he's brash. They want to hear perfunctory, meaningless reponses and statements during post-race interviews about sprint finishes without any controversy. Perhaps those people are just milk-toast and should stick with watching something that matches their sensibilities like MLB or John Wayne/Ford western.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

harlond said:


> Ullrich, takes heat from everybody, never returns fire, never makes excuses, and seems like a very nice guy.


nice? don't know, but what i can say is that he's a fcuking idiot. 

he signs a statement saying that he had no contact with fuentes - thinking he could get away with it.

to me that's pure arrogance.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Sad, It hink most is misplaced*

Robbie does about 100 plus sprints and his reputation is set from a handful. He's given great interviews, given credit to his teammates, dedicated a victory to his fallen comrade and when his leadout goes bad he doesn't chew the guy out, says "We'll get it right tomorrow"
(which they did). He mistimed his first sprint (the one Casper won) and he didn't make excuses and didn't blame anybody but himself "I timed it wrong" so what are you saying about him whinging and such? I think people dislike him because other people dislike him.
I don't know I just haven't heard him say "I had a stomach bug" "I didn't eat" etc....


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

rocco said:


> I just don't see why so many people dislike McEwen. He's a great sprinter, period. Perhaps this dislike says more about the those who dislike him than McEwen. People complain that he's brash. They want to hear perfunctory, meaningless reponses and statements during post-race interviews about sprint finishes without any controversy. Perhaps those people are just milk-toast and should stick with watching something that matches their sensibilities like MLB or John Wayne/Ford western.


He's not well liked amongst his peers. During the Australian team selection during the world championships, Stuart O Grady refused to even be on the same team. 

Robbie's most well known for his tactics of body blocking Stuart O Grady during a bunch sprint in last years TDF. 

Even within his own team, it is reported that he has raging fits if things aren't done to his liking. An example given by team souigneurs is a race last year that offered riders 14 different types of Meusli for breakfast. Robbie's favorite wasn't offered and team officials sent someone out to get some in order to calm him down. 

Back to subject: i've read on more than one interview that Danilo Hondo wasn't well liked amongst his peers in the professional peloton. No one showed any sympathy when he was sanctioned by UCI. No one gave specifics but apparently he just didn't treat people well.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

botto said:


> nice? don't know, but what i can say is that he's a fcuking idiot.
> 
> he signs a statement saying that he had no contact with fuentes - thinking he could get away with it.
> 
> to me that's pure arrogance.


Speculation. ASSUMING he is in fact implicated with fuentes, his signing could as well have been desperation and resignation, since if he didn't sign, he probably would not have gotten to ride anyway. That seems at least as likely, if not more likely, an explanation for his signing than arrogance.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*I met him once...*

...at the Giro. He couldn't have been a nicer guy. They day before he had been beaten by Ale-jet. He showed us his computer. It read max speed 74kmph. He said it was a damn shame to go that fast and still lose.

That said, the Australians I was with who knew him since he was a kid refered to him as a four-letter-word that rhymed with blunt.

-G


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> Robbie does about 100 plus sprints and his reputation is set from a handful. He's given great interviews, given credit to his teammates, dedicated a victory to his fallen comrade and when his leadout goes bad he doesn't chew the guy out, says "We'll get it right tomorrow"
> (which they did). He mistimed his first sprint (the one Casper won) and he didn't make excuses and didn't blame anybody but himself "I timed it wrong" so what are you saying about him whinging and such? I think people dislike him because other people dislike him.
> I don't know I just haven't heard him say "I had a stomach bug" "I didn't eat" etc....


Yeah... I don't get the rep.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

In addition to who I listed before, add Stuart O'Grady. Fractured a vertebra and still intends to finish the whole tour. That is one seriously tough dude.

Here's to you, Stuart.


----------



## nsxdemon (Sep 27, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Robbie does about 100 plus sprints and his reputation is set from a handful. He's given great interviews, given credit to his teammates, dedicated a victory to his fallen comrade and when his leadout goes bad he doesn't chew the guy out, says "We'll get it right tomorrow"
> (which they did). He mistimed his first sprint (the one Casper won) and he didn't make excuses and didn't blame anybody but himself "I timed it wrong" so what are you saying about him whinging and such? I think people dislike him because other people dislike him.
> I don't know I just haven't heard him say "I had a stomach bug" "I didn't eat" etc....



I have the same view on this. McEwen made some questionable moves last year, but to concentrate on a single sprint when there are several dozen other clean sprints is a bit short-minded imho. And most of his interviews so far have been very positive for his teammates.

I really think Boonen's full of himself. Wasn't he the one during the spring classics (maybe Paris-Roubaix) who said that anyone sprinting against him is sprinting for 2nd place? And is it just me or has Boonen been complaining and acting up too much this past week? He bumped shoulders with Casper today in the sprint and had to slow down to not eat pavement...so he slams his fist on the handlebars?? Hey, if you're so upset, just keep gunning it as you rub shoulders. And he's had other little temper fits at the end of previous stages this year too.

Sprinting's about legs, but also about positioning and luck. Anything can happen, so chill out when luck doesn't go your way, and quit putting yourself in bad positions.


----------



## ssmessenger (Dec 4, 2005)

Bryn said:


> Im from AUS and i can't stand cadel.


I'll second that.


----------



## LukeVelo (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, Boonen should be a little happier he's in yellow. I have never seen a rider more aloof when presented the jersey.


----------

